

Samsung’s exFAT Linux driver now GPL compliant - Codeson
http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/news/samsungs-exfat-linux-driver-now-gpl-compliant?

======
devx
I'd love for Samsung to test it in Court, if Microsoft dares to sue them over
it.

Samsung has been doing some great work lately with file systems. They've also
worked on the very good F2FS file system for flash storage, and I think we'll
be seeing it supported in the next version of Android (KLP).

